# Best skilsaw under $ 200



## Boda (Jan 18, 2013)

The first saw I ever bought was the Makita 5007F:










I then went to buy another after the cord crapped out in the saw housing after about 4 years. 

Then I purchased another one that I thought was the same, however it had some improvements, stops at 22.5 , 45, and beveled all the way to 56. Plus some rubber grips. It isn't even listed on Makita's website. Must have been a limited run edition. Got it at a Farm and Fleet. It just crapped out on me today after about 5 years, the motor sounded like rats were having sex in it and then it started smoking. Its toast.  It almost looks the same as the one I am looking at below, however it had green rubber grips and no grips on the levers.

So now I am looking to get what appears to be the step up from that.

The 5007MG









Rubber grips on all the adjustments, positive stops at 22.5, 45, and 56. Magnesium for lighter weight and only about $150.

The next one up has an electric break for $30 more bucks, but I'm not even sure what an electric break is for...:blink:


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

Boda said:


> I'm not even sure what an electric break is for...:blink:


You know how sometimes when you are not cutting all the way through something and you come to where you want to stop cutting and you have to wait for the saw to spin down before you can pick it up because if you don't it is going to screw the kerf all up? With an electric brake you don't have to wait very long at all. Also it's probably a safety feature.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Ive gotten many good years of service from this one:
Skil HD5860 13 Amp 8-1/4-Inch 60-Degree Worm Drive Saw - Amazon.com


----------



## topquality (Apr 5, 2013)

I have ran the skill mag 77 for years then I switched to the ridgid worm drive and have used that for about 5 years and recently bought the dealt worm drive and it is by far my favorite. Amazon for $159 free shipping.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

topquality said:


> I have ran the skill mag 77 for years then I switched to the ridgid worm drive and have used that for about 5 years and recently bought the dealt worm drive and it is by far my favorite. Amazon for $159 free shipping.


Hey is that dealt worm drive a black and yellow one:blink:


----------



## topquality (Apr 5, 2013)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Hey is that dealt worm drive a black and yellow one:blink:


Yes it is. It is spelled DeWalt but fat fingers and a tiny keyboard on my phone make my spelling interesting. Lol


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

topquality said:


> Yes it is. It is spelled DeWalt but fat fingers and a tiny keyboard on my phone make my spelling interesting. Lol


I used to have one of those:whistling


----------



## topquality (Apr 5, 2013)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I used to have one of those:whistling


The new one DWS535. And if I recall the old one was a hypnoid saw


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I used to have one of those:whistling


Your as bad as lone.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I used to have one of those:whistling


Those DeWalts seemed like nice saws at first, but I had 2 of them and I don't think that either lasted a year.

The old Skil 77's motors were basically indestructable, but had lousy guards and I was always bending the base.

I have a Makita mag now and it seems like a very good saw, if it lasts.


----------



## Boda (Jan 18, 2013)

I went to the store today to get a hands on feel for the Makita 5007MG and I'm not sure I like the magnesium. It feels like plastic and looks like it would break easy?










Anyone have any idea if the magnesium tables warp like steel ones?

There is nothing I hate more than having to use a speed square to make at table cut straight at 90 degrees, then make a new zero mark on the bevel selector!!

Another thing I didn't care for was the black marks on the front of the table, I thought they would be etched in, but its just a sticker. The floor model had it peeling off already, that won't last long in the sun/rain.


----------



## Aztec (Jan 14, 2012)

The Mag77 is a great saw but the aluminum base sucks. I recently put a Bosch base on mine. I have the Magnesium Makita also and I do like it, but it seems to bog down easier when cutting rafters. My vote is for the Bosch because it's basically a Mag77 with a better base.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Makita mag hypoid all day wicked saw. Never had mine bog down :no: the practically pulls itself through the wood : thumbsup:


----------



## Boda (Jan 18, 2013)

Aztec said:


> I have the Magnesium Makita also and I do like it, but it seems to bog down easier when cutting rafters.


Probably a silly question, but were you running off a generator?


----------



## Aztec (Jan 14, 2012)

Boda said:


> Probably a silly question, but were you running off a generator?


I wasn't. Didn't feel like I was fighting the cut either. Love the saw for most uses, but if I know I'll be cutting rafters I'm rolling something else out.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

Boda said:


> Another thing I didn't care for was the black marks on the front of the table, I thought they would be etched in, but its just a sticker. The floor model had it peeling off already, that won't last long in the sun/rain.


You might find thats just a plastic static cling film, mine has it in a heavy metal decal and the plastic did peel off it but it has been fine.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

heres what im running. the milwaukee is missing from the photo


----------



## Aframe (Mar 24, 2008)

Boda said:


> I went to the store today to get a hands on feel for the Makita 5007MG and I'm not sure I like the magnesium. It feels like plastic and looks like it would break easy?
> 
> Anyone have any idea if the magnesium tables warp like steel ones?
> .
> ...



Have had mine for about a year, base is holding up well. The sticker on the front is still there but the depth gauge sticker started coming off. 
The guard does not have smooth action on angle or bevel cuts. I have not yet but am contemplating grinding it or something to try improve it.


----------



## Boda (Jan 18, 2013)

Aframe said:


> Have had mine for about a year, base is holding up well. The sticker on the front is still there but the depth gauge sticker started coming off.
> The guard does not have smooth action on angle or bevel cuts. I have not yet but am contemplating grinding it or something to try improve it.


Putting some DW-40 on the guard where its attached and the springs helps with that.


----------



## Boda (Jan 18, 2013)

So I went to Farm and Fleet where I got my strange Makita saw that's between your average 5007F and the 5007MG.

Turns out its called a Makita 5007N, its not even listed on Makita's website. Anyway the last one I got lasted a good 5 years and I was able to buy the last one they had as the display model, which I pointed out to them that it wasn't even what they had in the boxes below. They sold it to me for $99.99 so that was a score since I was planning on dumping $150 on the 5007MG.

It looks similar to the MG but not as stylish and its got regular steel not magnesium, plus no LED's. Has some rubber grips in green, and positive stops at 22.5, 45, and 56. Found a Pic below:









Thinking on it after watching a video I think the brushes in my old one went to crap. I'm wondering how easy those are to change, how often, and how much they cost to replace. Anyone?


----------

